# Zombie party



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

We are having a zombie party and calling it "Zombiefest: A Taste for Flesh". We plan to serve an entire "corpse" feast with edible brains and numerous body parts. We also plan to serve a zombie punch. We'll be having zombie movies playing and plan to do a tempt your fate game. Anyone have ideas for wording the invite? I just am not that creative as some of you! Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

princessdark said:


> We are having a zombie party and calling it "Zombiefest: A Taste for Flesh". We plan to serve an entire "corpse" feast with edible brains and numerous body parts. We also plan to serve a zombie punch. We'll be having zombie movies playing and plan to do a tempt your fate game. Anyone have ideas for wording the invite? I just am not that creative as some of you! Any help is appreciated!!


Check out my invite on the other thread. What are you doing for food? I am doing a zombie party too!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*zombies*

kenswift,

where do I find your invite?

We are still working out the details but plan to make an entire edible person! With maybe a brain made out of cheese, noodles for guts, chicken for fingers, etc. Still working on it!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

princessdark, if you haven't done so already, I would definitely check out Britta's website for some cool recipe ideas as I believe she has a recipe for a bleeding heart and an edible brain there, which might go down well at your party 

Here's the link:
Halloween Recipes


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

that's a great party idea I'm loving it.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

What would you like your invite to be? Do you want it to rhyme? If you have some key elements you want in the invite, list them hear...give us something to work with...(these guys have great imaginations once they get a morsel.)


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Allright, here's what I came up with to start.  This was fun!

Zombie Party Invitation:

Your flesh smelling not so fresh? Then join a gathering of your fellow undead at:

Halloween party details.

We will be serving a feast of the freshest of human flesh, including still-pulsing hearts, freshly severed legs, and the ultimate in zombie delicacies, fresh and creamy brains.

We don't believe in hiding our true zombie natures, so costumes are encouraged. The gorier the better. Celebrate your undeadness! 

---

It doesn't rhyme, though. And is maybe a little on the gory side?

-Karen


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I know you didn't ask, by might I suggest "Adam's Ribs"? From the Better Homes & Gardens web-site: Adam's Ribs Recipe


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/76292-corpse-buffet-haunted-hospital-theme-3.html

This thread from earlier this year has several good ideas for a corpsed themed food display. Check out the picture on page three of "Victor the edible corpse" posted by ArtsyChiqua. It is fantastic.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for the buffet and recipe ideas, very cool! 

Karenlyn: thanks for the invite ideas, but might be a bit too gory for some of my party goers, may have to tone it down a bit! I loved it though!! 

If anyone has other ideas of wording for invites-especially some rhyming please post!! Again, it is Zombiefest: a taste for flesh- we are having body parts buffet, playing zombie movies, tempt your fate game, zombie punch , the party will be on halloween


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

::ATTENTION::

The following is an emergency announcement for all law enforcement, national guard and medical personnel to be disseminated immediately.

Response staff at the Centers for Disease Control are receiving alerts of possible reanimates in the area of (your street address). All attempts to contact the residents have failed, and further attempts have been cancelled. Local Law enforcement wishing to continue attempts at contact should use the following number - (your phone number).
Evacuation is being considered at this time. All emergency personnel are advised to close the area and cordone off any traffic, vehicular or foot, starting at (date & time the party will start).

It is a possibility that the inhabitants are committing acts of cannibalism. Eyewitness reports indicate that some neighboring residents have entered the dwelling and have not exited. These eyewitnesses further state that the inhabitants have murdered the visiting neighbors and are treating the remains as nourishment. The inhabitants show signs of physical deterioration and limited motor skills and reflexes. Further clarification of events on the ground are needed, and will be shared with local area communication centers as details emerge.


These reports have led the CDC to conclude that reanimation is a possibility, and all responding emergency personnel should take full precautionary measures to insure limited contact.

For further details, please contact (your name) and proactively circulate any new information to those involved.
Stay in touch with your command center or nearest shelter for further updates.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

This would be a good head for your body









Tammy Lane's Photos | Facebook


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I like the thorax cake from the Halloween Make magazine issue that was out two years ago. 
Do it myself!: Thorax Cake
If you scroll down this page: Do it myself! there is a circulating heart cake and heart cupcakes!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Spats: LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! Great invite! 

Thanks for the meathead and thorax cake ideas. very cool!!


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't know if you've seen this one yet, Melon Brains


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the idea of a watermelon brain


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not too good at invite wording myself. I love your ideas for a full corpse buffet.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

love the melon brains idea, that could definitely work!


----------

